# Help



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I sprayed my bermuda fields back in March with glyphosate. I have not been impressed with the results. The only places in the field that show any pronounced effect were the tire tracks of the tractor.

What would have caused this?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had some that took weeks to kill the Italian ryegrass. Cold nights will significantly slow the effects of glyphosate. I have seen the deal with the tire tracks before. I think the tire breaks the surface of the leaf and the glyphosate gets in through the breaks . But that is my uneducated guess.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Troy Farmer said:


> I sprayed my bermuda fields back in March with glyphosate. I have not been impressed with the results. The only places in the field that show any pronounced effect were the tire tracks of the tractor.
> 
> What would have caused this?


What are you trying to kill and what was your weather before and after application? I use annual ryegrass for cover crop and I will not spray until daytime highs are consistently above 60° and nights stay above 40°. Only spray in early afternoon. I also run 44 oz of glyphosate and at least 2lbs ams per acre.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I was trying to kill ryegrass and anything else that was green at the time. Temperature was in the high 50's and low 60's during the day. I did not add surfactant. I could only go up to 11 oz per acre of gly. If I had gotten as good of control over the whole field as I got in my tire tracks it would have been great.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

So it was too cold, trying to use half rate and no surfactant and you expect full results?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Troy the tire tracks come from using a less than full rate and is due to compression causing better absorption. I see that in my fescue grass when I overspray the fescue with 12 oz. per acre of gly to kill certain grasses like little barley, wild bluegrass etc. I sprayed a gravel drive about a month ago and I used a full rate and it still took it three weeks to turn fully yellow due to some mornings being almost freezing. I think that the biggest issue for you is that you did not use a surfactant and early spring grasses and weeds can be especially waxy(glossy) causing much of the chemical to roll off the application. Ryegrass is about as waxy as it gets. Maybe use some Pastora on your bermuda with surfactant.

Ideally, when spraying herbicide in early spring it is preferred to wait until you have three consecutive days in the sixties before spraying. Sometimes this can be hard because of the rain and fickleness of early spring weather. I don't always heed this advice and sometimes I get away with it and occasionally it will bite me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Mike. I didn't add surfactant because the gly product I was using already had surfactant in it. But live and learn. I will know next year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Troy Farmer said:


> Thanks Mike. I didn't add surfactant because the gly product I was using already had surfactant in it. But live and learn. I will know next year.


The deal is that some of that premixed(surfactant) gly comes from China and they may or may not add enough of the surfactant. (Trust but verify) Usually one quart of surfactant to 100 gallons of solution is what is called for....I do use the premixed gly, but if I am spraying something very glossy like rye I will add another pint to 100 gallons of solution even with the premixed gly. Every single one of us can burn the biscuits every now and then. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The Hefty brothers say if temps are below 50 two days before or after spraying increase rate by 50%. And if below 32 two days before or after don’t spray at all. I spray 2 quarts of glyphosate per acre for burn down in Bermuda.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You can buy 30 gallons for $12 per gallon. That’s a 30 gallon drum. About half what TSC wants per gallon in 2 1/2 gallon containers.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> The Hefty brothers say if temps are below 50 two days before or after spraying increase rate by 50%. And if below 32 two days before or after don't spray at all. I spray 2 quarts of glyphosate per acre for burn down in Bermuda.


Wow broadriver, that's about 6X the rate recommended in the Clemson and UGA literature. I was spraying established stands prior to green up and was worried about hurting my tift 44 because it had already started greening up. But it didn't phase it. I did get some burn down of some weeds. It didn't phase the field that has ryegrass though. Live and learn. I dont buy any herbicide from TSC. I'm paying comparable to the price you mentioned.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

As to broadriver, what I have seen picture wise can not argue with how his fields look.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been fighting ryegrass for years. When you go after it you have to hit it hard. If you half ass it then when you come back for a second treatment the plant is weak and harder to kill. You really have a mess then. Bermuda grass is greening up and you are needing to spray a higher rate. You don’t want to go there. I bought a weed wiper last year and it worked well on the ryegrass.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriverhay, would like to know more on weed wiper. I was talking with another member here yesterday on getting one for crabgrass and vassey to use after cutting bermuda for hay.

I understand one of the reasons there are herbicide resistant weeds is due to using lower ratio of herbicide than recommended.

Almost forgot this: a field I have was hay field few ago. The person who had it lost it to think ryegrass among other weeds that took in in about three years after being a very good field of bermuda. It was our family land and came back to me for row crop. When I had soil tested the ph was way low. Not saying that is your issue.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No , I pull soil samples every year and sometimes twice a year. The second is to make sure I got the results I was looking for after applying lime and fertilizer. My county agent says the battle with the ryegrass will never end. I don't mind it as long as I kill it each year with my burndown. Last year was just more difficult with the odd weather patterns. This year I think I won the battle. The weed wiper worked very well , you use a 50/50 glyphosate and water mix since you aren't getting a lot of chemical on the plant. I mounted it on the front bucket so I could adjust the height as I was wiping the field.


----------

